# My first blog



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Like I said, I just started it. It will rock after I get my suplies and start setting up. I thought about writing my own book  But you know..... LOL


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cancel this. I am moving, as this one is tooo technical.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok. I got a new blog. I am not very good on the computer, so I got a " Beginner blog".
My new blog is just strating, but I want everyone to know about it. My site is :
http://myaquagarden.blogspot.com/

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Read about my misadventures for the day here: http://myaquagarden.blogspot.com/
Comments welcome!
Rick


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my new tank is up and running right now! COme look at it at :
http://myaquagarden.blogspot.com/2010/05/all-set-up.html


----------

